
GUIDs are globally unique, but substrings of GUIDs aren’t (2008) - gliese1337
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20080627-00/?p=21823
======
gus_massa
Note that this is about the old version that leaked your mac address, the new
version is mostly random. Anyway, truncating it is not a good idea.

